# Electric power hoist



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

You are getting wiser as you get old. THIS IS FANTASTIC. I have a bad back trying to do things the 'Hard Way'


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like a good tool, I will need one.

Have you tried mounting it indoors, because 
I don't want my garage roof to collapse. LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This is what I am installing in my new shop


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the reminder of using a hoistsystem
I will make a note in my book I have to remember theese things in

Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I use a 1-ton chain-fall hung from the beam above the garage door to lift loads out of my truck. Not nearly as nice as your installation, though! Great idea!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Give us some photos poopiekat maybe handy for others.


----------

